# Route Ft. Collins to Denver



## xyrka

I was wondering if anyone knows of a route from Ft. Collins to Denver that doesn't have too much traffic and isn't too long (<100miles). When the weather is nice I would like to bike home instead of driving, I really hate I25.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## MikeBiker

The I25 access road will take you into north Denver.


----------



## xyrka

MikeBiker said:


> The I25 access road will take you into north Denver.


Have you ever done that? Seems like some parts would be a little dangerous. Also does it go pretty much straight or do you have to take some side streets on some parts?


Brendan


----------



## MikeBiker

I've done the Loveland to Denver (northern suburbs) part and it is straight and easy to follow. Once you get to Denver, you are on your own.

The access road actually turns into Washington St. north or Denver and continues south.


----------



## JayTee

MikeBiker said:


> I've done the Loveland to Denver (northern suburbs) part and it is straight and easy to follow. Once you get to Denver, you are on your own.
> 
> The access road actually turns into Washington St. north or Denver and continues south.



Yup. Very straightorward via the frontage road. Not a thing of beauty and you listen to traffic, but safe enough. You finally wind up on Washington at about... hmmmm... I'm thinking maybe 144th or so. And eventually you can bale onto the North Platte bike path if you want.


----------



## WAZCO

*Here's a map*



jtolleson said:


> Yup. Very straightorward via the frontage road. Not a thing of beauty and you listen to traffic, but safe enough. You finally wind up on Washington at about... hmmmm... I'm thinking maybe 144th or so. And eventually you can bale onto the North Platte bike path if you want.


Just to expand on jtolleson post. Here's a map I drew up. The red are high lights from the map of "Bicycling The Greater Denver Area". They're about 90% accurate. The reds indicate that there's either bike lane or wide shoulder but wouldn't count on it being accurate. You'll noticed there's a gap on Washington street just before 120th street that may not be safe to ride. The Orange are my routes that I've tested and totally safe to ride. The green I will test soon since I'm trying to extend my ride. Good luck and give us a report after you've tried it.


----------



## JayTee

*Wow! Nice Job!*

You have my hearty applause.


----------



## xyrka

That is a very nice map! I think my route is going to be take the frontage rode until I hit the platte then to clear creek I can take that almost all the way to my house, I live in Lakewood right by Golden. I probably won't be doing this until Spring but when I do I'll report back. 

How does that path sound?
Also, is it easy to get on the Platte trail from the frontage road?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

WAZCO said:


> Just to expand on jtolleson post. Here's a map I drew up. The red are high lights from the map of "Bicycling The Greater Denver Area". They're about 90% accurate. The reds indicate that there's either bike lane or wide shoulder but wouldn't count on it being accurate. You'll noticed there's a gap on Washington street just before 120th street that may not be safe to ride. The Orange are my routes that I've tested and totally safe to ride. The green I will test soon since I'm trying to extend my ride. Good luck and give us a report after you've tried it.


Dunno about you, but I rode Washington once and it isn't all that bike friendly--I think I rode a lot of sidewalks to stay out of traffic--definately get to Platte river trail as soon as you can. Once you hit that it's easy and safe--just watch out for bums if it's dark. Lots of them like to camp and drink there.


----------



## WAZCO

xyrka said:


> That is a very nice map! I think my route is going to be take the frontage rode until I hit the platte then to clear creek I can take that almost all the way to my house, I live in Lakewood right by Golden. I probably won't be doing this until Spring but when I do I'll report back.
> 
> How does that path sound?
> Also, is it easy to get on the Platte trail from the frontage road?


I'm assuming you mean Washington or Huron street when you say frontage road. I don't have any experience w/ Washington street other than crossing it to get on the bike path of Coronado st. (See Map). When ever I cross Washington St it doesn't appear to be safe route but my visibility is only 3-5 blocks. I've ridden Huron street and wasn't please with it. My recommendation if you're coming from Washington then take a left on Coronado St. which would lead to Platte River trail. If you're coming from Huron street, since your already on death road, continue to Greenwood then onto Broadway which should lead you to Clear Creek bikeway.

Have you thought about cutting thru Longmont-Boulder-Louisville-Broomfield-Westminister? I know it's not a direct route but that may not always be the best option.


----------

